# Need help fast chosing Monoprice inwalls/ceiling



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, doing an inwall/ceiling install in my family room. The speakers will be powered by an Onkyo TX-NR1007, subs will be 4 av123 MFW-15's Raw drivers powered by a crown xls 602 or 2 xls 202's.

Im thinking of the model 4101 inwalls for the front let, right, center, lift high, and right high:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4101&seq=1&format=2

Model 4104 for all 4 rear surrounds:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4104&seq=1&format=2

Or model 4929 for all 4 rear surrounds, don't know if they will fit since there is a 2nd story room over them. (not worried about the wiring have all ready figured that out, i think)
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4929&seq=1&format=2

Do you guys think these are bad or good choices, please explain why


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well my only concern would be that in the comments from the website it does say "be careful that these speakers are not over driven or blown out" and the Onkyo 1007 is THX Ultra spec IIRC so I would look at speakers which can cope with being driven harder.

So those comments do not give me confidence in those speakers I'm afraid.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

No back surround will be behind any of the of the ceiling fan blades. just posting an image of the room to give an idea of what size room i'm working with. The room is 15' W x 21' L, there is really no rear wall. it's pretty much open into the breakfast/kitchen area.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

recruit said:


> Well my only concern would be that in the comments from the website it does say "be careful that these speakers are not over driven or blown out" and the Onkyo 1007 is THX Ultra spec IIRC so I would look at speakers which can cope with being driven harder.
> 
> So those comments do not give me confidence in those speakers I'm afraid.


Thanks for the response.

I've read some good reviews on the monoprice speakers and my budget really want allow me to buy much better speakers. I'm pretty much stuck in this price range as for as purchasing 9 speakers. My only other option would be to only do a 5.2 system now and add on in the future. But i would hate to invest to much money in this room, when my plans are to finish my deicated converted garage theater/mancave.

My main concern now is getting the best budget speakers available. And I also need them by next week, so i can install them over the Mardi Gras Holidays

All of the speakers will be cross over at 80hz per thx reccomendations, so hopefully the monoprice speaker will handle there 80w power rating.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That will be a good idea and go for 5.2 for now and then upgrade the rears when funds allow otherwise I will always be worrying that I will blow the speakers :gulp:


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

What 5 speakers would you reccomend? Also what do you think about the speaker placement in the picture?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> What 5 speakers would you reccomend? Also what do you think about the speaker placement in the picture?


Speakers that I can think of for in walls are M&K/Triads/PMC to name a few but they are a bit on the pricier side, ref to speaker location from your picture I think that is pretty much spot on.


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

Take a look at these. They will certainly be able to handle the 1007.

http://www.noble-fidelity.com/default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

If you do get the monoprice in-walls, I'd like to hear some reviews other then the monoprice web page.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

mickeyharlow said:


> Take a look at these. They will certainly be able to handle the 1007.
> 
> http://www.noble-fidelity.com/default.aspx


A pair of any of those are pretty much my budget for all the speakers.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Ive also been looking at the HiFi works on clearance from Parts Express.

Cons: Little more expensive, 8" speakers have cheap crossovers, If replacement are needed maynot be able to find in the future. Really wanted 8" drivers 

Pros: seems like higher quality drivers than the monoprice speakers, free shipping

May purchase these for the fronts:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-520

And these for th rear:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=309-516


----------

